# opinion: trade a '92 GTI for a 5k tqw??



## markwemple (Nov 8, 2003)

I have an '92 8v GTI in good running shape w/ TT exhaust. Would a straight trade for a '87 5k tqw w/~30k less miles about the same condition but chipped be fair??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: opinion: trade a '92 GTI for a 5k tqw?? (markwemple)*

Well 87/88 5kTqs are the best year for the 5000, but they still go for next to nothing. A really ncie one will be under $2,000...more if it has lots of mods or has been rebuilt


----------

